# Mediterranean Boatowners



## budd (Jul 12, 2001)

I am a professional delivery skipper and, having been away for 4 months so far this year, I have promised my wife that I will take her for a week sailing in the Med in October.

It is just the two of us, so a normal charter would be too expensive. i am trying to contact owners who might be prepared to do a one-off charter to me at relatively low cost (perhaps to defray wintering costs).

Any suggestions for other newsgroups of sites would also be welcome.

Happy sailing

Brendan Budd


----------

